# [Diskussion] Struktur im Trial und Trial Media Forum



## Fabi (10. August 2009)

Hallo Trialgemeinde,

Vielleicht hab ihr schon mal bemerkt, dass es in den vielen Sammelthreads (Leichtbau, Selbstbau, Nu Stuff, New Pic, Bike Gallery) manchmal unübersichtlich wird. Zum Beispiel überschneiden sich die Inhalte von Leichtbau und Selbstbau ziemlich oft. Oder mehrere Leute posten ihre Bikes in der Bike Gallery und dann geraten die Kommentare durcheinander.
Nun soll eine Lösung gefunden werden, um die Foren übersichtlicher zu gestalten, falls das gewünscht ist.

Das Problem der Unübersichtlichkeit ist übrigens nicht neu. Damals wurden 2 neue Unterforen eingerichtet, um mehr Ordnung zu schaffen. Leider wurde da wenig konsequent vorgegangen.
Im Trial Media Forum wurde der New vid Thread geschlossen und die Videos seitdem in einzelnen Threads gepostet. Für die Bike Gallery und den New Pic Thread wurde dieses Schema aber nicht übernommen. Das würde ich gerne nachholen. Bei Bildern nutzen ja einige User schon einzelne Threads.
Die Struktur lehnt sich dann also an die anderen Trialforen ObservedTrials und Trials-Forum an.
Ebenso würde ich auch empfehlen, die Vorhaben, die Leichtbau und Eigenbau betreffen, in einzelne Threads zu packen. Dafür gibt es schon 2 schöne Beispiele (hier und hier), bei denen man die Projekte einzelner Nutzer verfolgen kann. Damit wären auch die jähen Überschneidungen zwischen Leichtbau und Selbstbau überwunden.

Der Weg soll auch hin zu Projekt-Threads einzelner Benutzer gehen, die viel in den jeweiligen Bereichen posten. Das betrifft dann beispielsweise Bike-Aufbau-Threads oder wie oben erwähnt Leichtbau-Projekte oder Bilder-Threads der (Hobby-)fotografen. Die betroffenen Personen dürfen 
sich gern angesprochen fühlen.

So, jetzt seid ihr dran.
Bitte teilt mit, was ihr von den Vorschlägen haltet und nehmt an der Umfrage teil. Die Umfrage ist anonym. Keiner kann sehen, wofür ihr gestimmt habt.


----------



## siede. (10. August 2009)

ich glaube das "Problem" ist einfach, das die Trialgemeinde hier im Forum ziemlich übersichtlich ist. 20 aktiver Mitglieder? Vielleich weniger. Obs sich dann lohnt für alles einen eigenen Fred auf zu machen ist da die Frage.

Aber man kanns ja mal ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. August 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> ich glaube das "Problem" ist einfach, das die Trialgemeinde hier im Forum ziemlich übersichtlich ist. 20 aktiver Mitglieder? Vielleich weniger. Obs sich dann lohnt für alles einen eigenen Fred auf zu machen ist da die Frage.
> 
> Aber man kanns ja mal ausprobieren ;-)



20? def. mehr 

Also ich begrüße die idee sehr. Dann hat auch endlich die sufu einen sinn. 

Und in ansätzen klappt es ja schon sehr gut. Besonders bei bildern und videos und auch sonst können weitaus mehr kommentare, kritiken,... geschrieben werden ohne das es jemanden nervt. (ich denke hier an technische diskusionen im New Pic thread)


----------



## duro e (10. August 2009)

also ich find das hier so wie es ist eigentlich alles in ordnung , nur ich find die kaufberatung  und die themen dadrin sind zu versteckt , das heißt , wenn man ne frage hat z.b , dann dauert es sehr lange bis man eine antwort bekommt .


----------



## ecols (11. August 2009)

Der erste Leichtbau Thread damals war Kermits Zoo Thread. Hier kann man sich auf einigen Forumsseiten davon überzeugen, dass so ein isolierter Thread extrem fruchtbar ist. 

Um die Suchfunktion wirklich adäquat nutzen zu können ist es natürlich wichtig dass der Threadersteller auch die passenden Schlüsselwörter verwendet. So sollte in Leichtbau Projekten auch eben dieses Wort auftauchen, und nicht etwa "abgespeckt". Ob der TE das tut, bleibt ihm überlassen, er kann damit im Endeffekt direkt die Tragweite seines Projekts, sowie die Resonanz darauf beeinflussen.

Ebenso sollten die versierten Bastler ihre eigenen Threads aufmachen. Grundsätzlich gilt: Alles was Potenzial hat mehr als 5-6 Kommentare zu bekommen, sollte in einen neuen Thread. Gibts mal irgendwo keine Kommentare, oder wenige macht das nix. Dann verschwindet der Thread halt wieder im Forumssumpf.

Ich werde bald meinen Aufbauthread starten.


----------



## kamo-i (11. August 2009)

Also die neuliche Neugestalltung des Verkaufe-Threads war schonmal SEHR hilfreich!

Und die weiteren vorgeschlagenen Vorhaben unterstütze ich vollstens!


----------



## insane (11. August 2009)

ich finde das kommt drauf an, was geposted wird.... wenn jetzt jeder anfängt nen neuen Thread aufzumachen, nur weil er (z.B.) seine Aluschrauben durch Titanschrauben ersetzt hat, dann wird das Forum hier nicht übersichtlicher  für solche Geschichten finde ich Sammelthreads durchaus angebracht...


----------



## florianwagner (11. August 2009)

das der verkaufe thread erneuert wurde ist ok, irgendwann sind halt alle teile da drin verkauft und der thread ist veraltet. aber so sachen wie leichtbau oder selbstbau könnte man evtl zusammenlegen, wegen überschneidungen usw. das mit den einzeltreads zu solchen sachen bleibt dem autor überlassen. der kann ja selbst entscheiden ob er nur ne einmalige sache am bike macht, oder gleich alles umbaut, was einen neuen tread nötig macht.


----------



## bike-show.de (11. August 2009)

Bilder interessieren mich nicht so sehr, sondern mehr Videos. Bei Observed finde ich es stressig, dass man nicht erkennen kann, ob in einem Thread nur Bilder oder ein Video ist.

Daher fand ich die bisherige Aufteilung in dem Mediabereich mit dem "New-Pic"-Thread besser, als wenn wegen jedem Schnappschuß ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird.

Die geposteten Fotos haben für mich auch nur bedingt was mit Trial zu tun. Da geht es doch zum Großteil um den Spaß an der Fotografie an sich, zumindest wenn ich mir die Kommentare angucke (welche Linse/Stativ/Blitz, anstelle von Trial-bezogenes Feedback).

Daher: alles einfach so lassen, oder das Media-Forum bitte in Bilder und Videos aufteilen.


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2009)

basti, vll. könnte man einfach in eckige klammern schreiben obs bilder oder videos sind, so wie ich es schon praktiziere. 

Und so wichtig für dich die videos sind so wichtig sind für mich die bilder und die videos auch.


----------



## bike-show.de (11. August 2009)

@Nico: jedem das Seine. Wäre aber gut, wenn man am Titel erkennt, was einen erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (11. August 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Bei Observed finde ich es stressig, dass man nicht erkennen kann, ob in einem Thread nur Bilder oder ein Video ist.


^ this


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Oktober 2009)

Ohne alles gelesen zuhaben. Was mich stört sind die unzähligen Threads zum Verabreden. Das sind auf der Seite vorne in der Regel immer 5-6 Stück.

(Das Trialmedia Forum finde ich derzeit ganz gut.)


----------

